# Building my first gaming rig! Need feedback!



## Revitalized (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there! I am a noobie to this whole "pick your own parts and build it yourself" concept, as my parents were never tech savvy and just bought factory-made computers whenever we would get one. However, the ironic thing is that I work as a student employee at my community college in their IT department. I know how to operate a computer well, I just have never really dealt with the hardware first-hand...so I am trying to better myself by doing this, as well as make a kick *** new gaming computer! I am posting these parts from my NewEgg list in hopes that I can get some feedback on my current decisions and maybe make some better choices/come out knowing it's alright to go through with this purchase! I had a little help from some of my buddies that I work with in the IT department that know hardware a lot better than I do... but I picked some of the things out, too, so I just want to make sure that all of these parts will work together to create a nice setup. Thanks!

P.S: The WiFi adapter is there because I live in the back woods where we cannot get an Ethernet cable hooked into our house, so I have to use wireless internet. So don't worry about that unless you have a better suggestion for one 

*Motherboard*: Newegg.com - MSI P67A-GD55 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

MSI P67A-GD55 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

*CPU/Processor*: Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K

Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K

*Video Card*: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE Super Overclock Series GV-N560SO-1GI-950 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

GIGABYTE Super Overclock Series GV-N560SO-1GI-950 GeForce GTX 560 Ti (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

*Hard Drive*: Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

*Heatsink*: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7

COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7

*Thermal Compound Remover Kit*: Newegg.com - Arctic Silver ACN-60ML (2-PC-SET) Thermal material Remover & Surface Purifier - Thermal Compound / Grease

Arctic Silver ACN-60ML (2-PC-SET) Thermal material Remover & Surface Purifier - OEM

*Thermal Compound*: Newegg.com - Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - Thermal Compound / Grease

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM

_Yes, I know I do not necessarily need these because the heatsink comes with some pre-applied and I could use rubbing alcohol to take it off, but for the kind of money I'm putting into this system, I am going to make sure I use top-quality stuff for everything...and it's only a couple extra bucks anyway. Might as well._

*RAM*: Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TW3X4G1333C9

CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TW3X4G1333C9

*Power Supply (PSU)*: Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
Item #: N82E16817139009

*Tower/Case*: Newegg.com - Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

*WiFi Adapter*: Newegg.com - D-Link DWA-556 IEEE 802.11g/n PCI Express Xtreme Desktop Adapter Wi-Fi Protected Access (WPA, WPA2)

D-Link DWA-556 PCI Express Xtreme Desktop Adapter

*Monitor*: Newegg.com - Acer S231HLbid Black 23" 5ms HDMI LED-Backlight LCD monitor Slim Design 250 cd/m2 ACM 12,000,000:1 (1000:1)

Acer S231HLbid Black 23" 5ms HDMI LED-Backlight LCD monitor Slim Design

*Sound System*: Newegg.com - Creative Inspire T3130 2.1 Speakers

Creative Inspire T3130 2.1 Speakers

*Keyboard*: Newegg.com - Saitek Cyborg V5 CCB44026N002/06/1 Black USB Wired Gaming Keyboard

Saitek Cyborg V5 CCB44026N002/06/1 Black USB Wired Gaming Keyboard

*Mouse*: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GM-M6800 Noble Black 5+1 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Optical 1600 dpi Dual Lens Gaming Mouse

GIGABYTE GM-M6800 Noble Black 5+1 Buttons 1 x Wheel USB Wired Optical Dual Lens Gaming Mouse

*Grand total = $1,470.77 (including shipping)*



I am totally open to any suggestions, comments, or thoughts! All feedback is greatly appreciated! Like I said, I am new to this and have had limited help. If I will need extra cables or connectors of some sort because enough aren't provided initially, please let me know! I Just want to make sure everything will work together to create a nice system!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Its sappose to be KICK AZZ why not wait for the X68 chip set coming out in the third quarter?
Also why not 2600K CPU? If you plain on over clocking buy higher rated mem.(1600,2100). For thermal remover just use 90% alcohol with a coffee filter. Artic silver is not TOP QUALITY its not the top of the heep so to say, IC Diamond I like better.


----------



## Revitalized (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I used "kick ***" in a loose sense. Indeed, I am aiming for a great gaming rig, but within my price range...which is ~$1,500'ish. I did not choose the i7 (2600K CPU) because the i5 (2500K) and i7 are virtually the same in gaming performance...the difference is not worth an extra $100. 

I do no plan on overclocking(except for the SOC Gigabyte video card, which is pre-overclocked and already built to keep itself cool)

As for the memory, I chose that particular Corsair set because it was recommended to me by someone else on a different forum (plus, it even says on the page that it's a "perfect match for i5 and i7"). I figured it must be good for my setup. That same person said anything over 4GB RAM is, essentially, overkill. If I should try and find better RAM, I will. Any help with that would be helpful, too. 

I chose Artic Silver because I've read a lot of good reviews about it, and the NewEgg video guy always uses it when he makes videos about heatsinks and changing the thermal compound to a higher grade compound


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wise choice, IMHO, on going with the that CPU.
I would prefer an Asus or Gigabyte Mobo. 
Corsair seems to be having some support issues with RAM but I wouldn't see that as a big deterrent. 
2X2GB pair G.Skill: Newegg.com - G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10600CL9D-4GBPK

Do you need a wi-fi card? Online games can suffer using wireless.


----------



## Revitalized (Mar 21, 2011)

Sadly, I do currently need a WiFi card. As I stated at the top of my first post under my first background paragraph, I need it because I live in a backwoods area where the nearest underground connection point for cable (Ethernet) internet is about a good 1 mile away, so it would end up costing a fortune to get them to route a cable from that point to our house. I realize the Wireless problem, and, believe me, I deeply despise it. Especially since we cannot even get DECENT wireless, such as a nice dish on our house, because there are so many tall trees blocking our way! So the only internet we can currently use is Sprint 3G. I can usually pick up 3-4 bars of HughesNet wireless from a hotel about 1/4 mile away from here using this laptop, which is a good year and a half-2 years old, so I'm hoping to get a better WiFi card than what came in this laptop this time around and maybe be able to always receive a better signal.

Sorry about the rant, but that's my current situation regarding the wireless.  

I did notice the feedback on the Corsair RAM sticks earlier today, and saw there were a lot of "duds" and such, so maybe I will just stick with the G. Skill. People seem to be a bit happier with those. I only kept the Corsair because it's "perfect for i5" and is considered "gaming RAM." Oh well.

And the last time I checked, the Asus motherboard I originally had ran out of stock, so I had to find a new one. The current MSI one is the one I ended up with by the time I made this post. I've changed all the items on here around numerous times. I think this is the 3rd motherboard I've had to find. They all keep running out of stock D:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I also live in a rural community and fully understand the problems with internet service. We were stuck with Dial-Up or a local wireless carrier (very expensive) until a couple of years ago.
Corsair and I had a falling out a few yrs. ago so I avoid there products but there RAM is generally good. Several builders on this forum have had RMA issues so that's why I mentioned the support issues.
For wireless adapters, I use and sell Linksys and have had very good results. 
MSI Mobo's are OK but I would really like to see you with a Asus or Gigabyte to make that build top notch.
Just my $.02. 
Best of luck with whatever you get and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I second the Asus or Gigabyte motherboards.


----------

